# Instant Karma for 2 ****s Last Night



## Uber S. Focker (Mar 11, 2015)

Last night I got a call from the Hollywood Hills area right above Cabo Cantina on Sunset. I go to the pick up location and wait for about 7 min (I give UberPlus calls more leniency). After nobody comes out I call. Some guy, who I'll call "Bill" (not his real name), answers the phone and tells me he didn't receive the text message that I had arrived, but that they would be right down in a few seconds. He tells me to start the meter. A few minutes later, Bill comes out with two ****s (more on this later). I will call them **** A and **** B because they don't even deserve fake names. The only appropriate things to call them are words like ****, *****, *****, ***** etc. They are not worth humanizing. Anyway, Bill comes down and slaps me a $20 and apologizes for keeping me waiting. **** A, who also happens to be Bill's wife, tells Bill "you don't need to tip him, this is Uber." Bill tells her I am tipping because he waited for us. **** A says they are supposed to wait for 10 min, it's Uber's policy. At that point I want to give the money back and cancel the ride because its obvious I'm going to deal with some cheap ****s who have the power to rate me and write fake feedback. The only reason I don't is because Bill says that it is his account and that he wants me to drop off these ****s at Manhattan Beach. While I am taking these ****s to their destination **** B has the nerve to put her foot on my center armrest. I tell her to remove her foot or else I will pull over and drop her off on the freeway. She rolls her eyes but obliges. Then **** B asks **** A how things are with "Bill" and **** A opens her bag of complaints. "He is always away on business. Doesn't let me hang around with Kirsten late at night. He is annoying," are a few of the things she says. She reveals to **** B that she would divorce but she has a prenuptial agreement that prevents her from getting any money, and that she wants to "maintain this lifestyle." At this point I have pulled out my iPhone and started recording their convo (I know some of you will question the morality and legality of this action, but quite honestly, not a single **** was given by me.) **** A goes on to explain that they have an infidelity clause, or a "fling fee" as the ***** calls it, that allows her to get money during a divorce if he cheats. **** B tells her that's perfect and says she shouldn't stay with him, but definitely shouldn't leave empty handed. She goes on to explain in great detail about how they can get one of their other ****ty girlfriends who Bill doesn't know, to have an affair with Bill. **** B says she is "100% sure that she would do it" if the price is right. Basically, as they are planning the whole thing I am just sitting their with a giant grin on my face as I record these *****. When I get to Manhattan Beach they exit my car and **** B slams my door shut. I don't end the trip. I call Bill and tell him this is the Uber driver and that I dropped the ladies off but I must see him. I could tell he felt awkward as to why and told me if the ladies forgot something to give it to them. I told him that nobody forgot anything and I have to give him something and its very important. He is reluctant but finally agrees. I go back and explain what happened. He is in disbelief, but I pull out the recording. He invites me inside his house (huge with indoor swimming pool!). He listens to the whole thing, and he is clearly disturbed and infuriated. Bill tells me he has been married with this bimbo for seven years. He is always out working while the **** is traveling and spending his money with her ***** friends. "This marriage is over," he says. He thanks me and asks me to send him the recording. As I leave he takes out a $50 and hands it to me. I refuse and tell him I don't want to make money off of this. It is not why I did it. As I am walking to my car he yells out "5 stars for you buddy." I laugh and say "5 stars for you too." Instant Karma for that *****. Revenge was served extra cold.


----------



## krazydrive (Nov 18, 2014)

That sucks for bill. But atleast he knows that gold digging ho was just using him and was gonna set him up. This happens alot with married people. Married people cheat alot.


----------



## why uber why (Jan 9, 2015)

Best story ever . You are my hero for that, twisted ass **** got what she deserves . I hear similar convos from passengers and am amazed how they have no shame to atleast wait till the rides over befor devulging such information .Maybe its because they look at us like we're not even people so why feel ashamed .


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Uber S. Focker said:


> Last night I got a call from the Hollywood Hills area right above Cabo Cantina on Sunset. I go to the pick up location and wait for about 7 min (I give UberPlus calls more leniency). After nobody comes out I call. Some guy, who I'll call "Bill" (not his real name), answers the phone and tells me he didn't receive the text message that I had arrived, but that they would be right down in a few seconds. He tells me to start the meter. A few minutes later, Bill comes out with two ****s (more on this later). I will call them **** A and **** B because they don't even deserve fake names. The only appropriate things to call them are words like ****, *****, *****, ***** etc. They are not worth humanizing. Anyway, Bill comes down and slaps me a $20 and apologizes for keeping me waiting. **** A, who also happens to be Bill's wife, tells Bill "you don't need to tip him, this is Uber." Bill tells her I am tipping because he waited for us. **** A says they are supposed to wait for 10 min, it's Uber's policy. At that point I want to give the money back and cancel the ride because its obvious I'm going to deal with some cheap ****s who have the power to rate me and write fake feedback. The only reason I don't is because Bill says that it is his account and that he wants me to drop off these ****s at Manhattan Beach. While I am taking these ****s to their destination **** B has the nerve to put her foot on my center armrest. I tell her to remove her foot or else I will pull over and drop her off on the freeway. She rolls her eyes but obliges. Then **** B asks **** A how things are with "Bill" and **** A opens her bag of complaints. "He is always away on business. Doesn't let me hang around with Kirsten late at night. He is annoying," are a few of the things she says. She reveals to **** B that she would divorce but she has a prenuptial agreement that prevents her from getting any money, and that she wants to "maintain this lifestyle." At this point I have pulled out my iPhone and started recording their convo (I know some of you will question the morality and legality of this action, but quite honestly, not a single **** was given by me.) **** A goes on to explain that they have an infidelity clause, or a "fling fee" as the ***** calls it, that allows her to get money during a divorce if he cheats. **** B tells her that's perfect and says she shouldn't stay with him, but definitely shouldn't leave empty handed. She goes on to explain in great detail about how they can get one of their other ****ty girlfriends who Bill doesn't know, to have an affair with Bill. **** B says she is "100% sure that she would do it" if the price is right. Basically, as they are planning the whole thing I am just sitting their with a giant grin on my face as I record these *****. When I get to Manhattan Beach they exit my car and **** B slams my door shut. I don't end the trip. I call Bill and tell him this is the Uber driver and that I dropped the ladies off but I must see him. I could tell he felt awkward as to why and told me if the ladies forgot something to give it to them. I told him that nobody forgot anything and I have to give him something and its very important. He is reluctant but finally agrees. I go back and explain what happened. He is in disbelief, but I pull out the recording. He invites me inside his house (huge with indoor swimming pool!). He listens to the whole thing, and he is clearly disturbed and infuriated. Bill tells me he has been married with this bimbo for seven years. He is always out working while the **** is traveling and spending his money with her ***** friends. "This marriage is over," he says. He thanks me and asks me to send him the recording. As I leave he takes out a $50 and hands it to me. I refuse and tell him I don't want to make money off of this. It is not why I did it. As I am walking to my car he yells out "5 stars for you buddy." I laugh and say "5 stats for you too." Instant Karma for that *****. Revenge was served extra cold.


Personally, I wouldn't get involved with people's bullshit.


----------



## Bob Smith (Jan 11, 2015)

Hahaha cool. She can get her own money. I hate stupid pax that slam my door, ***** thats my property. I had 2 annoying ****s in my car a few weeks ago, probably in their 40s but talking like they were 20 years old still. You could tell they watched too much jersey shore. This is the only time that I've been legitimately annoyed by pax conversation. I'm a pretty laid back guy, but i broke the speed limit to get them to where they wanted to go, i couldnt take them lol. Too ****ing annoying. no excuse to break the law, and at the end of the trip they reported me for speeding, but uber did nothing hahah


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Uber S. Focker said:


> Last night I got a call from the Hollywood Hills area right above Cabo Cantina on Sunset. I go to the pick up location and wait for about 7 min (I give UberPlus calls more leniency). After nobody comes out I call. Some guy, who I'll call "Bill" (not his real name), answers the phone and tells me he didn't receive the text message that I had arrived, but that they would be right down in a few seconds. He tells me to start the meter. A few minutes later, Bill comes out with two ****s (more on this later). I will call them **** A and **** B because they don't even deserve fake names. The only appropriate things to call them are words like ****, *****, *****, ***** etc. They are not worth humanizing. Anyway, Bill comes down and slaps me a $20 and apologizes for keeping me waiting. **** A, who also happens to be Bill's wife, tells Bill "you don't need to tip him, this is Uber." Bill tells her I am tipping because he waited for us. **** A says they are supposed to wait for 10 min, it's Uber's policy. At that point I want to give the money back and cancel the ride because its obvious I'm going to deal with some cheap ****s who have the power to rate me and write fake feedback. The only reason I don't is because Bill says that it is his account and that he wants me to drop off these ****s at Manhattan Beach. While I am taking these ****s to their destination **** B has the nerve to put her foot on my center armrest. I tell her to remove her foot or else I will pull over and drop her off on the freeway. She rolls her eyes but obliges. Then **** B asks **** A how things are with "Bill" and **** A opens her bag of complaints. "He is always away on business. Doesn't let me hang around with Kirsten late at night. He is annoying," are a few of the things she says. She reveals to **** B that she would divorce but she has a prenuptial agreement that prevents her from getting any money, and that she wants to "maintain this lifestyle." At this point I have pulled out my iPhone and started recording their convo (I know some of you will question the morality and legality of this action, but quite honestly, not a single **** was given by me.) **** A goes on to explain that they have an infidelity clause, or a "fling fee" as the ***** calls it, that allows her to get money during a divorce if he cheats. **** B tells her that's perfect and says she shouldn't stay with him, but definitely shouldn't leave empty handed. She goes on to explain in great detail about how they can get one of their other ****ty girlfriends who Bill doesn't know, to have an affair with Bill. **** B says she is "100% sure that she would do it" if the price is right. Basically, as they are planning the whole thing I am just sitting their with a giant grin on my face as I record these *****. When I get to Manhattan Beach they exit my car and **** B slams my door shut. I don't end the trip. I call Bill and tell him this is the Uber driver and that I dropped the ladies off but I must see him. I could tell he felt awkward as to why and told me if the ladies forgot something to give it to them. I told him that nobody forgot anything and I have to give him something and its very important. He is reluctant but finally agrees. I go back and explain what happened. He is in disbelief, but I pull out the recording. He invites me inside his house (huge with indoor swimming pool!). He listens to the whole thing, and he is clearly disturbed and infuriated. Bill tells me he has been married with this bimbo for seven years. He is always out working while the **** is traveling and spending his money with her ***** friends. "This marriage is over," he says. He thanks me and asks me to send him the recording. As I leave he takes out a $50 and hands it to me. I refuse and tell him I don't want to make money off of this. It is not why I did it. As I am walking to my car he yells out "5 stars for you buddy." I laugh and say "5 stats for you too." Instant Karma for that *****. Revenge was served extra cold.


LMAO
Sixth star award nominee.

"This month's sixth star winner is driver U. Focker, who recently went above and beyond by selflessly outing passenger Bill's wife as a ***** hoe. U Focker receives a $1,000 Amex gift card. Bill says,"

"Thanks, U Focker, for outing my wife as a ***** hoe. And thanks to all the other fockers at Uber too."


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

One thing I never do is meddle in other people's lives. This might have consequences the likes of which you cannot predict, maybe bad for you, I don't know, 
but I sure has hell wouldn't have recorded pax conversations. She might have a cause of action against you ( if he divorces her, and is able to avoid alimony because of your recording, she could sue you for the alimony she would have gotten, or something like that, but "IANAL" ) . You better be very careful. 
And, it might be bad for Uber, the "reasonable expectation of privacy" kinda thing and you violated it.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Oscar Levant said:


> This might have consequences the likes of which you cannot predict, maybe bad for you, She might have a cause of action against you ( if he divorces her, and is able to avoid alimony because of your recording, she could sue you for the alimony she would have gotten, or something like that.


Might, might, might; we all might get hit by a bus tomorrow... lighten up, my friend! This is just a funny as hell story about a guy helping to give destiny a little kick up the ass in order to make the inevitable happen a little bit faster


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Might, might, might; we all might get hit by a bus tomorrow... lighten up, my friend! This is just a funny as hell story about a guy just helping to give destiny a little kick up the ass in order to make the inevitable happen a little bit faster


That's assuming it's even a true story.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> That's assuming it's even a true story.


I hope it is


----------



## Uber S. Focker (Mar 11, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> One thing I never do is meddle in other people's lives. This might have consequences the likes of which you cannot predict, maybe bad for you, I don't know,
> but I sure has hell wouldn't have recorded pax conversations. She might have a cause of action against you ( if he divorces her, and is able to avoid alimony because of your recording, she could sue you for the alimony she would have gotten, or something like that, but "IANAL" ) . You better be very careful.
> And, it might be bad for Uber, the "reasonable expectation of privacy" kinda thing and you violated it.


LMAO like this ****'s scheme this reasonable expectation of privacy shit ain't going to fly. She is in my car divulging everything. If it was meant to be private, she shouldn't have opened her dirty mouth. We all know that Uber's agreement with partners isn't worth shit. If they want us to abide by the rules so should they! Basically **** Uber.


----------



## Uber S. Focker (Mar 11, 2015)

elelegido said:


> LMAO
> Sixth star award nominee.


LOL now THAT is hilarious!


----------



## Uber S. Focker (Mar 11, 2015)

why uber why said:


> Best story ever . You are my hero for that, twisted ass **** got what she deserves . I hear similar convos from passengers and am amazed how they have no shame to atleast wait till the rides over befor devulging such information .Maybe its because they look at us like we're not even people so why feel ashamed .


I feel the same way brother. I can't believe the audacity they have when speaking about such things in front of a total stranger. These ****s have no filter.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Oscar Levant said:


> One thing I never do is meddle in other people's lives. This might have consequences the likes of which you cannot predict, maybe bad for you, I don't know,
> but I sure has hell wouldn't have recorded pax conversations. She might have a cause of action against you ( if he divorces her, and is able to avoid alimony because of your recording, she could sue you for the alimony she would have gotten, or something like that, but "IANAL" ) . You better be very careful.
> And, it might be bad for Uber, the "reasonable expectation of privacy" kinda thing and you violated it.


I don't know where they are but in tx if one party consents recording is legal. So it would depend on the state. And if you're in a small space like a car with a person who cannot help but hear you how do you have any reasonable expectation of privacy?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Uber S. Focker said:


> I feel the same way brother. I can't believe the audacity they have when speaking about such things in front of a total stranger. These ****s have no filter.


Men are the same. I'm a woman and the way some men talk about women in my car is just as bad. I just love hearing how they put up with a f***ing c*** because she's an easy f*** or how they need to find some b**** to f*** because they took (the V drug which apparently us a banned word here?!) and have to stick their dick in something.

I want to ask them "Like seriously do you not realise this is NOT a driverless car yet?"

Both sexes can be horrible to each other.


----------



## Juber (Feb 3, 2015)

elelegido said:


> LMAO
> Sixth star award nominee.


Haha. I don't know what's better... the story or your comment?!!!


----------



## Juber (Feb 3, 2015)

Uber S. Focker said:


> Last night I got a call from the Hollywood Hills area right above Cabo Cantina on Sunset. I go to the pick up location and wait for about 7 min (I give UberPlus calls more leniency). After nobody comes out I call. Some guy, who I'll call "Bill" (not his real name), answers the phone and tells me he didn't receive the text message that I had arrived, but that they would be right down in a few seconds. He tells me to start the meter. A few minutes later, Bill comes out with two ****s (more on this later). I will call them **** A and **** B because they don't even deserve fake names. The only appropriate things to call them are words like ****, *****, *****, ***** etc. They are not worth humanizing. Anyway, Bill comes down and slaps me a $20 and apologizes for keeping me waiting. **** A, who also happens to be Bill's wife, tells Bill "you don't need to tip him, this is Uber." Bill tells her I am tipping because he waited for us. **** A says they are supposed to wait for 10 min, it's Uber's policy. At that point I want to give the money back and cancel the ride because its obvious I'm going to deal with some cheap ****s who have the power to rate me and write fake feedback. The only reason I don't is because Bill says that it is his account and that he wants me to drop off these ****s at Manhattan Beach. While I am taking these ****s to their destination **** B has the nerve to put her foot on my center armrest. I tell her to remove her foot or else I will pull over and drop her off on the freeway. She rolls her eyes but obliges. Then **** B asks **** A how things are with "Bill" and **** A opens her bag of complaints. "He is always away on business. Doesn't let me hang around with Kirsten late at night. He is annoying," are a few of the things she says. She reveals to **** B that she would divorce but she has a prenuptial agreement that prevents her from getting any money, and that she wants to "maintain this lifestyle." At this point I have pulled out my iPhone and started recording their convo (I know some of you will question the morality and legality of this action, but quite honestly, not a single **** was given by me.) **** A goes on to explain that they have an infidelity clause, or a "fling fee" as the ***** calls it, that allows her to get money during a divorce if he cheats. **** B tells her that's perfect and says she shouldn't stay with him, but definitely shouldn't leave empty handed. She goes on to explain in great detail about how they can get one of their other ****ty girlfriends who Bill doesn't know, to have an affair with Bill. **** B says she is "100% sure that she would do it" if the price is right. Basically, as they are planning the whole thing I am just sitting their with a giant grin on my face as I record these *****. When I get to Manhattan Beach they exit my car and **** B slams my door shut. I don't end the trip. I call Bill and tell him this is the Uber driver and that I dropped the ladies off but I must see him. I could tell he felt awkward as to why and told me if the ladies forgot something to give it to them. I told him that nobody forgot anything and I have to give him something and its very important. He is reluctant but finally agrees. I go back and explain what happened. He is in disbelief, but I pull out the recording. He invites me inside his house (huge with indoor swimming pool!). He listens to the whole thing, and he is clearly disturbed and infuriated. Bill tells me he has been married with this bimbo for seven years. He is always out working while the **** is traveling and spending his money with her ***** friends. "This marriage is over," he says. He thanks me and asks me to send him the recording. As I leave he takes out a $50 and hands it to me. I refuse and tell him I don't want to make money off of this. It is not why I did it. As I am walking to my car he yells out "5 stars for you buddy." I laugh and say "5 stars for you too." Instant Karma for that *****. Revenge was served extra cold.


You are a champ! and perhaps you will get the chance to recount this story on the witness stand at bills divorce case... 
Bill v. **** A


----------



## Uber S. Focker (Mar 11, 2015)

Juber said:


> Haha. I don't know what's better... the story or your comment?!!!


The comment is hilarious. I laugh every time I see it when I scroll down to read new posts.


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

Well expect Bill to call you to witness stand at some point in the future man


----------



## Juber (Feb 3, 2015)

toi said:


> Well expect Bill to call you to witness stand at some point in the future man


@toi I think I've had you as a driver. u r russian, right??


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

Juber said:


> @toi I think I've had you as a driver. u r russian, right??


Unlikely as i dont drive for rideshare


----------



## Uber S. Focker (Mar 11, 2015)

toi said:


> Well expect Bill to call you to witness stand at some point in the future man


Honestly, I wouldn't mind going. This **** is an evil conniving ***** who should be put in her place. I didn't go into detail much about her plans, but it was very very evil to say the least. How can you plot against someone who busts his ass off to support her lavish lifestyle while this **** is out eating in fine dining establishments, shopping luxury retail stores, and traveling all over the world. **** her. And some of the stuff this cheap **** said. It was almost as if she was telling me I am worthless. "Don't tip him this is Uber," and "He has to wait for 10 min, it's the policy." **** her we don't have to do shit. She felt so entitled. And her **** friend putting her foot on my armrest and then rolling her eyes when I tell her to remove it as if I am the one who is doing something wrong, really pissed me off. Actually, I would love to be a witness just to watch her heart ripped out and see her ugly face when she leaves without a penny.


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

Uber S. Focker said:


> Honestly, I wouldn't mind going. This **** is an evil conniving ***** who should be put in her place. I didn't go into detail much about her plans, but it was very very evil to say the least. How can u plot against someone who busts his ass off to support her lavish lifestyle while this **** is out eating in fine dining establishments, shopping luxury retail stores, and traveling all over the world. **** her. And some of the stuff this cheap **** said. It was almost as if she was telling Mr I am worthless. "Don't tip him this is Uber," and "He has to wait for 10 min, it's the policy." **** her we don't have to do shit. She felt so entitled. And her **** friend putting her foot on my armrest and then rolling her eyes when I tell her to remove it as if I am the one who is doing something wrong, really pissed me off. Actually, I would love to be a witness just to watch her heart ripped out and see her ugly face when she leaves without a penny.


I agree


----------



## Uber S. Focker (Mar 11, 2015)

Juber said:


> @toi I think I've had you as a driver. u r russian, right??


I think you may be confusing him with that CrazyRussianHacker guy who makes life hack videos on YouTube. His avatar kind of looks like him.


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

Uber S. Focker said:


> I think you may be confusing him with that CrazyRussianHacker guy who makes life hack videos on YouTube. His avatar kind of looks like him.


My avatar is an actual picture of mine though.anyways ,who doesnt hate gold diggers right ?


----------



## Juber (Feb 3, 2015)

Uber S. Focker said:


> I think you may be confusing him with that CrazyRussianHacker guy who makes life hack videos on YouTube. His avatar kind of looks like him.


Safety is my #1 priority


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

Good story.
FYI http://www.dmlp.org/legal-guide/california-recording-law


----------



## Millio007 (Dec 31, 2014)

ahhh man great story bro but I think the story won't have an ending yet you might be hearing from **** A again for recording her illegally and **** B will be pom pom ing her on her side and hey she will sue Uber as well lol GOLD DIGGING ASS.


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

That story would make a great reality TV show.

By the way, if you get in trouble for the recording, just say you had a dash cam and that you extracted the audio from it. Even if it is still illegal, it'd definitely won't get you in a lot of trouble.

You did good there my friend. Hopefully you won't hear from them again.


----------



## Millio007 (Dec 31, 2014)

yea I have a dash cam myself and gets audio pretty good


----------



## Nik (Mar 9, 2015)

Enjoyed reading. nice job


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> One thing I never do is meddle in other people's lives. This might have consequences the likes of which you cannot predict, maybe bad for you, I don't know,
> but I sure has hell wouldn't have recorded pax conversations. She might have a cause of action against you ( if he divorces her, and is able to avoid alimony because of your recording, she could sue you for the alimony she would have gotten, or something like that, but "IANAL" ) . You better be very careful.
> And, it might be bad for Uber, the "reasonable expectation of privacy" kinda thing and you violated it.


NONSENSE... there is no expectation of privacy when you're riding in someone else's car. It's a transportation service - not a confessional.


----------



## dmiller227 (Jan 25, 2015)

Pretty cool story. The part where she put her foot on the arm rest and the door slamming even got me pissed off!

I guess the whole recording thing could be defended by saying that you record for protection in case something happens to you or your safety. 

But where they even hot at least? Lol

You drove back to Hollywood from Manhattan Beach?

That's dedication!


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

CityGirl said:


> Good story.
> FYI http://www.dmlp.org/legal-guide/california-recording-law


I doubt he would be thrown in jail but if the fine is only $2500, I am sure the Husband will pay handsomely for the recording if he needs it. I doubt he will need it but $\giving him $10000 for his trouble would be well worth the fine. I highly doubt a judge would throw him in jail based on his "good deed".


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Men are the same. I'm a woman and the way some men talk about women in my car is just as bad. I just love hearing how they put up with a f***ing c*** because she's an easy f*** or how they need to find some b**** to f*** because they took (the V drug which apparently us a banned word here?!) and have to stick their dick in something.
> 
> I want to ask them "Like seriously do you not realise this is NOT a driverless car yet?"
> 
> Both sexes can be horrible to each other.


V i a g r a is a banned word ??

Apparently so, maybe because of Google ads here ??
You can curse like a sailor but can't say v i a g r a ??


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> NONSENSE... there is no expectation of privacy when you're riding in someone else's car. It's a transportation service - not a confessional.


Well, UberX is not a livery if there is no livery license. It might be a grey area, it could be considered a private car, as Uber is trying to paint that picture for "rideshares" eh? But, even if you are correct and there is no expectation of privacy, that point doesn't negate the rest. Meddling in other peoples affairs can have unpredictable consequences. It's not wise. I would make an exception if your party alluded to hiring a hit man, or something that grave, but petty relationship squabbles, that's sinkhole cesspool territory.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Might, might, might; we all might get hit by a bus tomorrow... lighten up, my friend! This is just a funny as hell story about a guy helping to give destiny a little kick up the ass in order to make the inevitable happen a little bit faster


Well, regarding said bus, I'll joke about it, too, but I'm not going to step in front of it intentionally, either.


----------



## ExpAwesome (Mar 15, 2015)

toi said:


> Well expect Bill to call you to witness stand at some point in the future man


1) Why? He has the recording.

2) How would he serve that court appointment?


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

ExpAwesome said:


> 1) Why? He has the recording.
> 
> 2) How would he serve that court appointment?


He has a recording but a witness who recorded the incident would be a stronger evidence.
Its his account,all he has to do is ask uber for that rides driver info, maybe event get a court order to do so.


----------



## ExpAwesome (Mar 15, 2015)

toi said:


> He has a recording but a witness who recorded the incident would be a stronger evidence.
> Its his account,all he has to do is ask uber for that rides driver info, maybe event get a court order to do so.


Would be stronger, but not required or that necessary because he literally couldn't tell the court anything the recording didn't already tell them.

A court order to force uber to give them the name of that one driver they had a few months ago? I doubt a judge would even sign off on that or that Uber would comply.

Remember Uber's motto:

"**** the rules."


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

ExpAwesome said:


> Would be stronger, but not required or that necessary because he literally couldn't tell the court anything the recording didn't already tell them.
> 
> A court order to force uber to give them the name of that one driver they had a few months ago? I doubt a judge would even sign off on that or that Uber would comply.
> 
> ...


Whatever floats your boat man, you asked i answered. A judge gets what he asks, when a judge asks president of US will testify ie Clinton


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

Karma is a *****.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

MikeB said:


> Karma is a *****.


Actually, we do not know their real names but I believe **** 1 and **** 2 are *****es.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> Well, UberX is not a livery if there is no livery license.


Livery or not has nothing to do with an expectation of privacy.
They were in the driver's car.
They chose to speak in the driver's presence (they knew he was there).
They had ZERO expectation of privacy.


----------



## TransporterX (Dec 16, 2014)

Love the story. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Hey folks check out what happened and yea this is a true story I'm making up...


----------



## Uber S. Focker (Mar 11, 2015)

dmiller227 said:


> But where they even hot at least? Lol
> 
> You drove back to Hollywood from Manhattan Beach?
> 
> That's dedication!


Yep I sure did. I drove like a man possessed lol. I couldn't wait to get there and help Bill put this ***** in her place.

Her friend was hot. Tan skinned, fit, with a cute face. She kind of reminded me of Kourtney Kardashian. She even spoke like her too. Bill's wife was a typical LA ****-stiff ****, puffy lips, and platinum blonde hair.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm not the sharpest knife in the drawer but 2 things strike me about this story and discussion. 

1) Referring to women with the terms being used here is just simply inappropriate. I don't care how malevolent they are. It speaks volumes about the way you perceive all women and how you are not any better than them.

2) A few people are suggesting perhaps that it's best to not meddle in things that don't concern you. Take their advice. Bill is the fool that married her, what's wrong with him? You have no idea what's going on and I've learned that people tend to get what they want or deserve.

I've heard both men and women talk about stepping out and taking advantage of others, I don't listen anymore. It's not for me to sit in judgement of them and I have no idea what their circumstances are. I've done a few things in my life I'm not proud of as we all have, should we all be judged so harshly?


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Dear Uber,
Your driver is inserting himself in my personal affairs.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I'm not the sharpest knife in the drawer but 2 things strike me about this story and discussion.
> 
> 1) Referring to women with the terms being used here is just simply inappropriate. I don't care how malevolent they are. It speaks volumes about the way you perceive all women and how you are not any better than them.
> 
> ...


Sorry but they deserve the terms they earned. Guys can be assholes and women can be ****s. If you are a guy, do you also have a pony tail? Seriously, even women know that other women can act like *****s. This one was a legal ***** and the only difference between the street ones.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

OCBob said:


> Sorry but they deserve the terms they earned. Guys can be assholes and women can be ****s. If you are a guy, do you also have a pony tail? Seriously, even women know that other women can act like *****s. This one was a legal ***** and the only difference between the street ones.


I would have to respectfully disagree with you. My opinion is that both terms are derogatory towards all women and are used by men to exert superiority over women. Asshole and **** are not equivalent terms for certain conniving males and females of the species. From dictionary.com, **** means "an immoral or dissolute woman; prostitute" while asshole means " a stupid, mean, or contemptible person". Note that asshole is not gender specific while **** is. The term **** is frequently used to describe a behavior (promiscuity) that is looked down upon in females while applauded in males. That's why I think it's an inappropriate word to use. As far as ***** goes, once again we have a sexist term that relates to women only: "a woman who engages in promiscuous sexual intercourse, usually for money; prostitute; harlot; strumpet." Based on the OP's telling of events there might well be some whoring going on but I refrain from going there because I think we all ***** ourselves out to a degree (we do work for Uber don't we) and again I think prostitution gets a bad rap because we pass judgements on women that we don't typically pass on men.

My opinion, worth what you paid for it but I avoid using those terms (and *****es well) because I believe they make it easier to objectify women and demean them. Bottom line, I would worry more about making my own life as great as I possibly can and not spend so much time being judgmental of others. Hard to do sometimes, I lapse on a regular basis, but worth the effort.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

CA is a no fault divorce state. Bill wouldn't need to play the recording in court, or hand it over to anyone. He can divorce ***** A for any reason. No recording required.


----------



## Kappa21 (Mar 18, 2015)

Thats funny. 

I had funny moments myself. I dont know where to start but this deserves the creme of the crop!! 
Id take the 50 dollars. Heck, im on duty here. 
This guy is awesome!


----------



## jiwagon (Feb 19, 2015)

Good job. If you get onto legal trouble, someone should start a Gofundme page to cover costs. I'm sure the public would agree with your actions.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Uber S. Focker said:


> Last night I got a call from the Hollywood Hills area right above Cabo Cantina on Sunset. I go to the pick up location and wait for about 7 min (I give UberPlus calls more leniency). After nobody comes out I call. Some guy, who I'll call "Bill" (not his real name), answers the phone and tells me he didn't receive the text message that I had arrived, but that they would be right down in a few seconds. He tells me to start the meter. A few minutes later, Bill comes out with two ****s (more on this later). I will call them **** A and **** B because they don't even deserve fake names. The only appropriate things to call them are words like ****, *****, *****, ***** etc. They are not worth humanizing. Anyway, Bill comes down and slaps me a $20 and apologizes for keeping me waiting. **** A, who also happens to be Bill's wife, tells Bill "you don't need to tip him, this is Uber." Bill tells her I am tipping because he waited for us. **** A says they are supposed to wait for 10 min, it's Uber's policy. At that point I want to give the money back and cancel the ride because its obvious I'm going to deal with some cheap ****s who have the power to rate me and write fake feedback. The only reason I don't is because Bill says that it is his account and that he wants me to drop off these ****s at Manhattan Beach. While I am taking these ****s to their destination **** B has the nerve to put her foot on my center armrest. I tell her to remove her foot or else I will pull over and drop her off on the freeway. She rolls her eyes but obliges. Then **** B asks **** A how things are with "Bill" and **** A opens her bag of complaints. "He is always away on business. Doesn't let me hang around with Kirsten late at night. He is annoying," are a few of the things she says. She reveals to **** B that she would divorce but she has a prenuptial agreement that prevents her from getting any money, and that she wants to "maintain this lifestyle." At this point I have pulled out my iPhone and started recording their convo (I know some of you will question the morality and legality of this action, but quite honestly, not a single **** was given by me.) **** A goes on to explain that they have an infidelity clause, or a "fling fee" as the ***** calls it, that allows her to get money during a divorce if he cheats. **** B tells her that's perfect and says she shouldn't stay with him, but definitely shouldn't leave empty handed. She goes on to explain in great detail about how they can get one of their other ****ty girlfriends who Bill doesn't know, to have an affair with Bill. **** B says she is "100% sure that she would do it" if the price is right. Basically, as they are planning the whole thing I am just sitting their with a giant grin on my face as I record these *****. When I get to Manhattan Beach they exit my car and **** B slams my door shut. I don't end the trip. I call Bill and tell him this is the Uber driver and that I dropped the ladies off but I must see him. I could tell he felt awkward as to why and told me if the ladies forgot something to give it to them. I told him that nobody forgot anything and I have to give him something and its very important. He is reluctant but finally agrees. I go back and explain what happened. He is in disbelief, but I pull out the recording. He invites me inside his house (huge with indoor swimming pool!). He listens to the whole thing, and he is clearly disturbed and infuriated. Bill tells me he has been married with this bimbo for seven years. He is always out working while the **** is traveling and spending his money with her ***** friends. "This marriage is over," he says. He thanks me and asks me to send him the recording. As I leave he takes out a $50 and hands it to me. I refuse and tell him I don't want to make money off of this. It is not why I did it. As I am walking to my car he yells out "5 stars for you buddy." I laugh and say "5 stars for you too." Instant Karma for that *****. Revenge was served extra cold.


Good storytelling. You have skills.

I would have cancelled when the skanks starting spouting off about drivers having to wait and not getting tips.

"Sorry, family emergency, I'll cancel this no charge"


----------



## Western Warrior (Jan 20, 2015)

This guy is obviously smart, - at least with making money, - but it funny how clueless they can be when it come to *****es with certain talents.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

FYI. California is a two party consent state, so you could be legally on the hook for recording without the consent of **** A or **** B. I suspect you are not concerned.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> FYI. California is a two party consent state, so you could be legally on the hook for recording without the consent of **** A or **** B. I suspect you are not concerned.


Bill ought to cover him.


----------



## headtheball (Jan 26, 2015)

Oc_DriverX said:


> FYI. California is a two party consent state, so you could be legally on the hook for recording without the consent of **** A or **** B. I suspect you are not concerned.


Exactly and this fact is keeping me from fitting a dash cam with voice. I still might do it anyway as the fine is not big and would be totally worth it in case of a false allegation.


----------



## Driveronedge (Mar 3, 2015)

Uber S. Focker said:


> Last night I got a call from the Hollywood Hills area right above Cabo Cantina on Sunset. I go to the pick up location and wait for about 7 min (I give UberPlus calls more leniency). After nobody comes out I call. Some guy, who I'll call "Bill" (not his real name), answers the phone and tells me he didn't receive the text message that I had arrived, but that they would be right down in a few seconds. He tells me to start the meter. A few minutes later, Bill comes out with two ****s (more on this later). I will call them **** A and **** B because they don't even deserve fake names. The only appropriate things to call them are words like ****, *****, *****, ***** etc. They are not worth humanizing. Anyway, Bill comes down and slaps me a $20 and apologizes for keeping me waiting. **** A, who also happens to be Bill's wife, tells Bill "you don't need to tip him, this is Uber." Bill tells her I am tipping because he waited for us. **** A says they are supposed to wait for 10 min, it's Uber's policy. At that point I want to give the money back and cancel the ride because its obvious I'm going to deal with some cheap ****s who have the power to rate me and write fake feedback. The only reason I don't is because Bill says that it is his account and that he wants me to drop off these ****s at Manhattan Beach. While I am taking these ****s to their destination **** B has the nerve to put her foot on my center armrest. I tell her to remove her foot or else I will pull over and drop her off on the freeway. She rolls her eyes but obliges. Then **** B asks **** A how things are with "Bill" and **** A opens her bag of complaints. "He is always away on business. Doesn't let me hang around with Kirsten late at night. He is annoying," are a few of the things she says. She reveals to **** B that she would divorce but she has a prenuptial agreement that prevents her from getting any money, and that she wants to "maintain this lifestyle." At this point I have pulled out my iPhone and started recording their convo (I know some of you will question the morality and legality of this action, but quite honestly, not a single **** was given by me.) **** A goes on to explain that they have an infidelity clause, or a "fling fee" as the ***** calls it, that allows her to get money during a divorce if he cheats. **** B tells her that's perfect and says she shouldn't stay with him, but definitely shouldn't leave empty handed. She goes on to explain in great detail about how they can get one of their other ****ty girlfriends who Bill doesn't know, to have an affair with Bill. **** B says she is "100% sure that she would do it" if the price is right. Basically, as they are planning the whole thing I am just sitting their with a giant grin on my face as I record these *****. When I get to Manhattan Beach they exit my car and **** B slams my door shut. I don't end the trip. I call Bill and tell him this is the Uber driver and that I dropped the ladies off but I must see him. I could tell he felt awkward as to why and told me if the ladies forgot something to give it to them. I told him that nobody forgot anything and I have to give him something and its very important. He is reluctant but finally agrees. I go back and explain what happened. He is in disbelief, but I pull out the recording. He invites me inside his house (huge with indoor swimming pool!). He listens to the whole thing, and he is clearly disturbed and infuriated. Bill tells me he has been married with this bimbo for seven years. He is always out working while the **** is traveling and spending his money with her ***** friends. "This marriage is over," he says. He thanks me and asks me to send him the recording. As I leave he takes out a $50 and hands it to me. I refuse and tell him I don't want to make money off of this. It is not why I did it. As I am walking to my car he yells out "5 stars for you buddy." I laugh and say "5 stars for you too." Instant Karma for that *****. Revenge was served extra cold.


FREAKING AWESOME!!!!!!!


----------



## Uber S. Focker (Mar 11, 2015)

CityGirl said:


> Good story.
> FYI http://www.dmlp.org/legal-guide/california-recording-law


...see where I said



Uber S. Focker said:


> (I know some of you will question the morality and legality of this action, but quite honestly, not a single **** was given by me.)


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

Uber S. Focker said:


> ...see where I said


That was information only. No judgment.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Uber S. Focker said:


> ...see where I said


If Bill's savvy enough to have a lavish lifestyle with (what I assume is) a trophy wife and a prenup, I'm sure he knew the risks. He's been married for 7 years, I'm betting he knows what sort of person his wife is.

What the Uber driver doesn't know is what sort of person Bill really is. Maybe he's a nice guy out busting his ass, or maybe he is out having affairs.

Maybe the wife is a conniving ****, or maybe she's been unhappily married to a rich prick for 7 years who has been mistreating her and cheating on her. Maybe she was just talking a big game in front of her friend. How many of you know a woman who's sworn up and down that she was leaving her man, and she never did?



upnetuser said:


> All naive men should have to drive a few of these super *****es to Sunday brunch down in Laguna Beach to hear how truly awful some women are. For some reason their filter is off when in an Uber and I feel bad for whoever has to put up with these women. They are truly terrible people.


Maybe all young women who haven't been royally ****ed over by a guy should drive some of the ****** bags around.



Fuzzyelvis said:


> Men are the same. I'm a woman and the way some men talk about women in my car is just as bad. I just love hearing how they put up with a f***ing c*** because she's an easy f*** or how they need to find some b**** to f*** because they took (the V drug which apparently us a banned word here?!) and have to stick their dick in something.
> 
> I want to ask them "Like seriously do you not realise this is NOT a driverless car yet?"
> 
> Both sexes can be horrible to each other.


Amen! But would this saint of a driver record a guy saying horrid things and run back to a woman's house to warn her?


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

Uber S. Focker said:


> Last night I got a call from the Hollywood Hills area right above Cabo Cantina on Sunset. I go to the pick up location and wait for about 7 min (I give UberPlus calls more leniency). After nobody comes out I call. Some guy, who I'll call "Bill" (not his real name), answers the phone and tells me he didn't receive the text message that I had arrived, but that they would be right down in a few seconds. He tells me to start the meter. A few minutes later, Bill comes out with two ****s (more on this later). I will call them **** A and **** B because they don't even deserve fake names. The only appropriate things to call them are words like ****, *****, *****, ***** etc. They are not worth humanizing. Anyway, Bill comes down and slaps me a $20 and apologizes for keeping me waiting. **** A, who also happens to be Bill's wife, tells Bill "you don't need to tip him, this is Uber." Bill tells her I am tipping because he waited for us. **** A says they are supposed to wait for 10 min, it's Uber's policy. At that point I want to give the money back and cancel the ride because its obvious I'm going to deal with some cheap ****s who have the power to rate me and write fake feedback. The only reason I don't is because Bill says that it is his account and that he wants me to drop off these ****s at Manhattan Beach. While I am taking these ****s to their destination **** B has the nerve to put her foot on my center armrest. I tell her to remove her foot or else I will pull over and drop her off on the freeway. She rolls her eyes but obliges. Then **** B asks **** A how things are with "Bill" and **** A opens her bag of complaints. "He is always away on business. Doesn't let me hang around with Kirsten late at night. He is annoying," are a few of the things she says. She reveals to **** B that she would divorce but she has a prenuptial agreement that prevents her from getting any money, and that she wants to "maintain this lifestyle." At this point I have pulled out my iPhone and started recording their convo (I know some of you will question the morality and legality of this action, but quite honestly, not a single **** was given by me.) **** A goes on to explain that they have an infidelity clause, or a "fling fee" as the ***** calls it, that allows her to get money during a divorce if he cheats. **** B tells her that's perfect and says she shouldn't stay with him, but definitely shouldn't leave empty handed. She goes on to explain in great detail about how they can get one of their other ****ty girlfriends who Bill doesn't know, to have an affair with Bill. **** B says she is "100% sure that she would do it" if the price is right. Basically, as they are planning the whole thing I am just sitting their with a giant grin on my face as I record these *****. When I get to Manhattan Beach they exit my car and **** B slams my door shut. I don't end the trip. I call Bill and tell him this is the Uber driver and that I dropped the ladies off but I must see him. I could tell he felt awkward as to why and told me if the ladies forgot something to give it to them. I told him that nobody forgot anything and I have to give him something and its very important. He is reluctant but finally agrees. I go back and explain what happened. He is in disbelief, but I pull out the recording. He invites me inside his house (huge with indoor swimming pool!). He listens to the whole thing, and he is clearly disturbed and infuriated. Bill tells me he has been married with this bimbo for seven years. He is always out working while the **** is traveling and spending his money with her ***** friends. "This marriage is over," he says. He thanks me and asks me to send him the recording. As I leave he takes out a $50 and hands it to me. I refuse and tell him I don't want to make money off of this. It is not why I did it. As I am walking to my car he yells out "5 stars for you buddy." I laugh and say "5 stars for you too." Instant Karma for that *****. Revenge was served extra cold.


Dude,, very entertaining story- -35 people hit the like button
As far as using a recording device..who cares..it aint for court and cant be used anyway. You did it to prove to Bill about a conspiracy that was going to go down.Without it,Bill could've written you off as a nut who didn't hear the conversation correctly
-- The fact that you got involved enough that you_ did_ record the conversion, called Bill, set up a meeting, exposed his ****ty gold digging wife along with her ****ty co conspirator g/f,and blew off all that time is pretty wacky. Not taking the money shows an unspoken guy code that is rarely seen anymore. Shame that you,ll never know how this plays out..unless you get* s*ubpoenaed in their divorce case


----------



## ShooUber (Sep 13, 2014)

FYI, Mr. Bill can not use your illegal recording in a CA court divorce court, but he can haul your ass in as witness and you can recount your lovely story on the stand. He can divorce her for any reason he'd like and that he feels will keep from paying her alimony, calling her a **** is not one of them, that would have to be proven, all you have is some illegal recording of a possibly drunk woman talking smack because her man sent her home early and with a girlfriend that could have been egging her on, everyone talks shit in a private conversation and we may not agree with their life choices, but its their life. It seem from your profile statement under your Avatar;
"In this Uber world I'm similar to a squirrel, looking for a **** with a nice butt to get a nut"







That you don't like woman that blow you off as a loser, But your okay to treat women like, in your word "a ****" You may be viewed as not a creditable witness in Mr. Bill divorce case. Your story came off as spiteful because a woman hurt your feelings and your a man and feel superior to women or just may be your on girl cheated on you. You see how easy it is to assume things, their could be a lot more to that story them what you over heard. Just wonder if you would do the same if the tables were turned and Mr. Bill had been the ****, you know, you got to his big beautiful house in the hills and their were a bunch of women, or ****s as your prefer to call them around him while he sent his wife off with her girlfriend to another location. I know you will reply to my post with some mad reply but like you said in your post and I'll use it in mine. "but quite honestly, not a single **** will be given by me" Well I had to change up a little to fit my use. What a waste of time, you should have taken the 50$ Mr. Bill offered you, doesn't appear that you got any real work done that night, was the fare at lease on surge pricing at that time. Uber on people and learn from this, Mr Bill got top notch service from his Uber driver that night, now that's customer service at its fullest, and no I don't work for Uber not even as a driver any more. Cheer!


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

ShooUber said:


> I don't work for Uber not even as a driver any more.


Maybe not- - but speaking of Avatars...your not shy about showing your 4.91 rating are you? That rating screams customer service to uber

Now..although I think its cool that he turned down the $$- -If it were me...It would've been spent already


----------



## ShooUber (Sep 13, 2014)

jackstraww said:


> Maybe not- - but speaking of Avatars...your not shy about showing your 4.91 rating are you? That rating screams customer service to uber


Your right I never been too shy, and I know when to mind my business when I'm hired as drive. I can't help it if people like me, they got no extra frills from me at all, they did get intelligent convo from me. If you liked that one here's another.






This is without opening doors, no candy, no water, just a clean car, clean driver, and my great driving skills,  but to be fair I was a Uber SUV/Black driver before driving for XL. Those people have their own lives, and I knew how to deal with them on a professional level. I don't drive anymore by choice, I'm back to my real career as a film maker. But no matter what job I do I give it my best shot, if not, then why do it? I never kept a job I didn't like to do, so I don't like to do Uber anymore, not at those current rates, so I just don't do it.

But let's not steal away from this OP thread. This thread is about ****s and Rats. Makes a great movie!

I would have taken the 50$ to put gas back in my car and make up the lost downtime.
Haven't change my Avatar here, just can't be bother, it's been a few months since I've been on this forum.


----------



## Just_in (Jun 29, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> That's assuming it's even a true story.


LOL. Got to admit it's a great story. I assume that it is true. The hard part I get is driving from the Beach back to Hollywood Hills. Oh well. I guess it can be overlooked.


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

ShooUber said:


> Makes a great movie!


When you start filming let me know- - As I have many talents , Ill play any part that is open -


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

ShooUber said:


> I would have taken the 50$ to put gas back in my car and make up the lost downtime.


Yeah...gotta admit- - I would grabbed that 50- so fast, he would thought the wind blew it away


ShooUber said:


> and I know when to mine my business


BtW- its "mind" my business ,as long as we are talking intelligence.>>> Just bustin balls..no offense


----------



## ShooUber (Sep 13, 2014)

Lol, Yeah it's not that easy to type on a iPhone that has auto correct spelling, I'll miss a few words here and there. I did say as you did "intelligent talking" not texting the rider..  its all good, the point was understood in an unprofessional environment like this forum. If it was a sales pitch for funding a film, then I have an Attorney script that for me. But thanks for catching typos.  just ball busting with you.


----------



## Driver8 (Jul 29, 2014)

**** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** ... This reads like something I once would have found in my dad's bathroom, only without the sex parts.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Uber S. Focker said:


> Honestly, I wouldn't mind going. This **** is an evil conniving ***** who should be put in her place..


And exactly why is it your job to put this woman in her "place"? As a ****ing UBER driver no less. It seems from your use of **** and **** that you put all women in the same category. NO wonder you are divorced, a virgin, or still in the closet. NTTIAWWT


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Men are the same. I'm a woman and the way some men talk about women in my car is just as bad. I just love hearing how they put up with a f***ing c*** because she's an easy f*** or how they need to find some b**** to f*** because they took (the V drug which apparently us a banned word here?!) and have to stick their dick in something.
> 
> I want to ask them "Like seriously do you not realise this is NOT a driverless car yet?"
> 
> Both sexes can be horrible to each other.


Unfortunately, some riders do not have enought education or they don't know any better. Being respectful is the best.


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

frndthDuvel said:


> NTTIAWWT


My fellow DH - - -
Call me computer _Acronym stupid- -but what does all these mean ??_


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

jackstraww said:


> My fellow DH - - -
> Call me computer _Acronym stupid- -but what does all these mean ??_


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


>


Learned something new


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

Hahaha- got it


----------



## ShooUber (Sep 13, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Learned something new


Me too, kind of defeats the purpose if you have to explain every time. But I did enjoy the video.


----------



## BayArea Lyft Driver (Feb 26, 2015)

You should get a part time gig working for the library. Then post a sign up in the car saying you are a public servant, and you can record all you want! 

(no privacy when talking to someone who holds a public position)


----------



## Uber S. Focker (Mar 11, 2015)

ShooUber said:


> FYI, Mr. Bill can not use your illegal recording in a CA court divorce court, but he can haul your ass in as witness and you can recount your lovely story on the stand. He can divorce her for any reason he'd like and that he feels will keep from paying her alimony, calling her a **** is not one of them, that would have to be proven, all you have is some illegal recording of a possibly drunk woman talking smack because her man sent her home early and with a girlfriend that could have been egging her on, everyone talks shit in a private conversation and we may not agree with their life choices, but its their life. It seem from your profile statement under your Avatar;
> "In this Uber world I'm similar to a squirrel, looking for a **** with a nice butt to get a nut"
> View attachment 6076
> 
> That you don't like woman that blow you off as a loser, But your okay to treat women like, in your word "a ****" You may be viewed as not a creditable witness in Mr. Bill divorce case. Your story came off as spiteful because a woman hurt your feelings and your a man and feel superior to women or just may be your on girl cheated on you. You see how easy it is to assume things, their could be a lot more to that story them what you over heard. Just wonder if you would do the same if the tables were turned and Mr. Bill had been the ****, you know, you got to his big beautiful house in the hills and their were a bunch of women, or ****s as your prefer to call them around him while he sent his wife off with her girlfriend to another location. I know you will reply to my post with some mad reply but like you said in your post and I'll use it in mine. "but quite honestly, not a single **** will be given by me" Well I had to change up a little to fit my use. What a waste of time, you should have taken the 50$ Mr. Bill offered you, doesn't appear that you got any real work done that night, was the fare at lease on surge pricing at that time. Uber on people and learn from this, Mr Bill got top notch service from his Uber driver that night, now that's customer service at its fullest, and no I don't work for Uber not even as a driver any more. Cheer!


Nice post. I like it but...u mad bro?


----------



## Uber S. Focker (Mar 11, 2015)

frndthDuvel said:


> And exactly why is it your job to put this woman in her "place"? As a ****ing UBER driver no less. It seems from your use of **** and **** that you put all women in the same category. NO wonder you are divorced, a virgin, or still in the closet. NTTIAWWT


yep...all of the above. I'm a virgin who just went through a divorce because I am still in the closet.


----------



## CatnipHigh (Sep 23, 2014)

You did the right thing my friend. I hail thee.


----------



## Super G (Jan 28, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> One thing I never do is meddle in other people's lives. This might have consequences the likes of which you cannot predict, maybe bad for you, I don't know,
> but I sure has hell wouldn't have recorded pax conversations. She might have a cause of action against you ( if he divorces her, and is able to avoid alimony because of your recording, she could sue you for the alimony she would have gotten, or something like that, but "IANAL" ) . You better be very careful.
> And, it might be bad for Uber, the "reasonable expectation of privacy" kinda thing and you violated it.


I doubt that very seriously. (The "Hero" would be liable)


----------



## Super G (Jan 28, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Men are the same. I'm a woman and the way some men talk about women in my car is just as bad. I just love hearing how they put up with a f***ing c*** because she's an easy f*** or how they need to find some b**** to f*** because they took (the V drug which apparently us a banned word here?!) and have to stick their dick in something.
> 
> I want to ask them "Like seriously do you not realise this is NOT a driverless car yet?"
> 
> Both sexes can be horrible to each other.


They may talk like that for you. I've had countless trips and only 1 talked about some **** as I recall; however I have many stories of ****s banging strangers & the like, then get in my ride & call their significant other to lie about where they are.


----------



## NJUberDriver (Feb 26, 2015)

Great story, but technically illegal:


Eleven states require the consent of every party to a phone call or*conversation* in order to make the *recording* lawful. These "two-party consent" *laws* have been adopted in *California*, Connecticut, Florida, Illinois, Maryland, Massachusetts, Montana, New Hampshire, Pennsylvania and Washington.May 14, 2014


----------



## Super G (Jan 28, 2015)

Maybe 11 states, but which State was he in? Here in DC it's 1 party consent.


----------



## NJUberDriver (Feb 26, 2015)

Super G said:


> Maybe 11 states, but which State was he in? Here in DC it's 1 party consent.


I didn't read the whole thread before commenting, and this was all probably already hashed out.

Technically speaking, I'm not sure an Uber driver is even considered a party to a conversation between two passengers if they're not directly being spoken to, although there is likely case law on the matter.


----------



## John Harris (Feb 11, 2015)

A piece of fiction gets something like 80+ replies on the pretense of putting 2 gold diggers in their place. Real issues barely get a second look, much less than a handful of replies. Good to know our social values are in order. Personally, I agree with the posters on here that frown on using terms like "****" and "*****" to refer to women. It's rarely appropriate and never really necessary.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Livery or not has nothing to do with an expectation of privacy.
> They were in the driver's car.
> They chose to speak in the driver's presence (they knew he was there).
> They had ZERO expectation of privacy.


So? Like I said, I'd rather not meddle in other people's shit. But, different strokes.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> So? Like I said, I'd rather not meddle in other people's shit. But, different strokes.


?? You do realize, maybe... that your reply to me about 'MYOB' (and I agree with you) has nothing to do with what my comment was talking about (the legal expectation of privacy)?


----------



## Uber S. Focker (Mar 11, 2015)

To everyone saying I can get in trouble for recording without consent, I said it before and I'll say it again, "I don't give a ****." Also ,"Bill" made it seem like he was just going to divorce her without telling her about the recording. Additionally, California has proven that it does not care about the two party consent law. Google "Donald Sterling and V. Stiviano." That should prove my point. Also...



John Harris said:


> Personally, I agree with the posters on here that frown on using terms like "****" and "*****" to refer to women. It's rarely appropriate and never really necessary.


A woman is a woman and a **** is a ****. Women deserve to be honored and respected. ****s need to be used and discarded just like Bill is going to discard this *****. If you feel like you can act like a **** and still be called a woman, you are mistaking. It would be an insult to real women across the world to categorize and lump them in with gold digging, unclean, self-respect lacking harlots. So get the **** out of here with your bullshit.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Uber S. Focker said:


> To everyone saying I can get in trouble for recording without consent, I said it before and I'll say it again, "I don't give a ****." Also ,"Bill" made it seem like he was just going to divorce her without telling her about the recording. Additionally, California has proven that it does not care about the two party consent law. Google "Donald Sterling and V. Stiviano." That should prove my point. Also...
> 
> A woman is a woman and a **** is a ****. Women deserve to be honored and respected. ****s need to be used and discarded just like Bill is going to discard this *****. If you feel like you can act like a **** and still be called a woman, you are mistaking. It would be an insult to real women across the world to categorize and lump them in with gold digging, unclean, self-respect lacking harlots. So get the **** out of here with your bullshit.





Uber S. Focker said:


> To everyone saying I can get in trouble for recording without consent, I said it before and I'll say it again, "I don't give a ****." Also ,"Bill" made it seem like he was just going to divorce her without telling her about the recording. Additionally, California has proven that it does not care about the two party consent law. Google "Donald Sterling and V. Stiviano." That should prove my point. Also...
> 
> A woman is a woman and a **** is a ****. Women deserve to be honored and respected. ****s need to be used and discarded just like Bill is going to discard this *****. If you feel like you can act like a **** and still be called a woman, you are mistaking. It would be an insult to real women across the world to categorize and lump them in with gold digging, unclean, self-respect lacking harlots. So get the **** out of here with your bullshit.


So I guess the term and world of ethical ****s is over your head huh? Women can't act like men? LOL
Men like you crack me up? How many divorces so far?


----------



## Uber S. Focker (Mar 11, 2015)

frndthDuvel said:


> So I guess the term and world of ethical ****s is over your head huh? Women can't act like men? LOL
> Men like you crack me up? How many divorces so far?


*yawn*


----------



## John Harris (Feb 11, 2015)

Uber S. Focker said:


> To everyone saying I can get in trouble for recording without consent, I said it before and I'll say it again, "I don't give a ****." Also ,"Bill" made it seem like he was just going to divorce her without telling her about the recording. Additionally, California has proven that it does not care about the two party consent law. Google "Donald Sterling and V. Stiviano." That should prove my point. Also...
> 
> A woman is a woman and a **** is a ****. Women deserve to be honored and respected. ****s need to be used and discarded just like Bill is going to discard this *****. If you feel like you can act like a **** and still be called a woman, you are mistaking. It would be an insult to real women across the world to categorize and lump them in with gold digging, unclean, self-respect lacking harlots. So get the **** out of here with your bullshit.


@Uber S. Focker

The only bullshit around here is your repeated juvenile posts and posturing. I'd be surprised if you're even old enough to drive.


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

headtheball said:


> Exactly and this fact is keeping me from fitting a dash cam with voice. I still might do it anyway as the fine is not big and would be totally worth it in case of a false allegation.


Do what the cabs do place a sticker outside and inside of the car clearly stating that both audio and video of passenger will be recorded.

It's exactly how companies like uber state that you have agreed to their terms by continuing use of their service.


----------



## Duj (Aug 21, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> One thing I never do is meddle in other people's lives. This might have consequences the likes of which you cannot predict, maybe bad for you, I don't know,
> but I sure has hell wouldn't have recorded pax conversations. She might have a cause of action against you ( if he divorces her, and is able to avoid alimony because of your recording, she could sue you for the alimony she would have gotten, or something like that, but "IANAL" ) . You better be very careful.
> And, it might be bad for Uber, the "reasonable expectation of privacy" kinda thing and you violated it.


I agree with you on this. People say alot of things they don't necessarily believe when they think they're 'Alone'.
Is a pax allowed to record us if we happen to be on the phone yelling at someone because we're having a bad day? Given that our phones record audio and video so easily these days, it feels like socially we need to have 'Subway ride rules' wherein we're packed altogether like sardines in a subway car but nobody *ever* makes eye contact


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

So many wana be Mother Teresa's up in here giving out advice, yet have a dirty closet of their own. 

Good story OP.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Wonderful story with a happy ending. You sir, are my uber hero.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Uber S. Focker said:


> Last night I got a call from the Hollywood Hills area right above Cabo Cantina on Sunset. I go to the pick up location and wait for about 7 min (I give UberPlus calls more leniency). After nobody comes out I call. Some guy, who I'll call "Bill" (not his real name), answers the phone and tells me he didn't receive the text message that I had arrived, but that they would be right down in a few seconds. He tells me to start the meter. A few minutes later, Bill comes out with two ****s (more on this later). I will call them **** A and **** B because they don't even deserve fake names. The only appropriate things to call them are words like ****, *****, *****, ***** etc. They are not worth humanizing. Anyway, Bill comes down and slaps me a $20 and apologizes for keeping me waiting. **** A, who also happens to be Bill's wife, tells Bill "you don't need to tip him, this is Uber." Bill tells her I am tipping because he waited for us. **** A says they are supposed to wait for 10 min, it's Uber's policy. At that point I want to give the money back and cancel the ride because its obvious I'm going to deal with some cheap ****s who have the power to rate me and write fake feedback. The only reason I don't is because Bill says that it is his account and that he wants me to drop off these ****s at Manhattan Beach. While I am taking these ****s to their destination **** B has the nerve to put her foot on my center armrest. I tell her to remove her foot or else I will pull over and drop her off on the freeway. She rolls her eyes but obliges. Then **** B asks **** A how things are with "Bill" and **** A opens her bag of complaints. "He is always away on business. Doesn't let me hang around with Kirsten late at night. He is annoying," are a few of the things she says. She reveals to **** B that she would divorce but she has a prenuptial agreement that prevents her from getting any money, and that she wants to "maintain this lifestyle." At this point I have pulled out my iPhone and started recording their convo (I know some of you will question the morality and legality of this action, but quite honestly, not a single **** was given by me.) **** A goes on to explain that they have an infidelity clause, or a "fling fee" as the ***** calls it, that allows her to get money during a divorce if he cheats. **** B tells her that's perfect and says she shouldn't stay with him, but definitely shouldn't leave empty handed. She goes on to explain in great detail about how they can get one of their other ****ty girlfriends who Bill doesn't know, to have an affair with Bill. **** B says she is "100% sure that she would do it" if the price is right. Basically, as they are planning the whole thing I am just sitting their with a giant grin on my face as I record these *****. When I get to Manhattan Beach they exit my car and **** B slams my door shut. I don't end the trip. I call Bill and tell him this is the Uber driver and that I dropped the ladies off but I must see him. I could tell he felt awkward as to why and told me if the ladies forgot something to give it to them. I told him that nobody forgot anything and I have to give him something and its very important. He is reluctant but finally agrees. I go back and explain what happened. He is in disbelief, but I pull out the recording. He invites me inside his house (huge with indoor swimming pool!). He listens to the whole thing, and he is clearly disturbed and infuriated. Bill tells me he has been married with this bimbo for seven years. He is always out working while the **** is traveling and spending his money with her ***** friends. "This marriage is over," he says. He thanks me and asks me to send him the recording. As I leave he takes out a $50 and hands it to me. I refuse and tell him I don't want to make money off of this. It is not why I did it. As I am walking to my car he yells out "5 stars for you buddy." I laugh and say "5 stars for you too." Instant Karma for that *****. Revenge was served extra cold.


If its all true, then you did a good thing. Glanced through some of the comments and though I do shy away from name calling there comes a point when people EARN the derogatory term used. It doesn't mean you hate all women or men to call them out for being ******s or ass holes or dick bags or ****s or *****es. If they go above and beyond to earn it then so be it. In my experience women are generally far better behaved than men in my car.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> One thing I never do is meddle in other people's lives. This might have consequences the likes of which you cannot predict, maybe bad for you, I don't know,
> but I sure has hell wouldn't have recorded pax conversations. She might have a cause of action against you ( if he divorces her, and is able to avoid alimony because of your recording, she could sue you for the alimony she would have gotten, or something like that, but "IANAL" ) . You better be very careful.
> And, it might be bad for Uber, the "reasonable expectation of privacy" kinda thing and you violated it.


Well Uber getting sued for millions for violating privacy would give me nothing but pleasure..... Besides, Bill probably shot the *****es 2 days later.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

elelegido said:


> CA is a no fault divorce state. Bill wouldn't need to play the recording in court, or hand it over to anyone. He can divorce ***** A for any reason. No recording required.


The recording would prevent it from dragging in court and throwing money away on attorneys...


----------



## robertc21 (Jun 18, 2015)

Uber S. Focker said:


> Last night I got a call from the Hollywood Hills area right above Cabo Cantina on Sunset. I go to the pick up location and wait for about 7 min (I give UberPlus calls more leniency). After nobody comes out I call. Some guy, who I'll call "Bill" (not his real name), answers the phone and tells me he didn't receive the text message that I had arrived, but that they would be right down in a few seconds. He tells me to start the meter. A few minutes later, Bill comes out with two ****s (more on this later). I will call them **** A and **** B because they don't even deserve fake names. The only appropriate things to call them are words like ****, *****, *****, ***** etc. They are not worth humanizing. Anyway, Bill comes down and slaps me a $20 and apologizes for keeping me waiting. **** A, who also happens to be Bill's wife, tells Bill "you don't need to tip him, this is Uber." Bill tells her I am tipping because he waited for us. **** A says they are supposed to wait for 10 min, it's Uber's policy. At that point I want to give the money back and cancel the ride because its obvious I'm going to deal with some cheap ****s who have the power to rate me and write fake feedback. The only reason I don't is because Bill says that it is his account and that he wants me to drop off these ****s at Manhattan Beach. While I am taking these ****s to their destination **** B has the nerve to put her foot on my center armrest. I tell her to remove her foot or else I will pull over and drop her off on the freeway. She rolls her eyes but obliges. Then **** B asks **** A how things are with "Bill" and **** A opens her bag of complaints. "He is always away on business. Doesn't let me hang around with Kirsten late at night. He is annoying," are a few of the things she says. She reveals to **** B that she would divorce but she has a prenuptial agreement that prevents her from getting any money, and that she wants to "maintain this lifestyle." At this point I have pulled out my iPhone and started recording their convo (I know some of you will question the morality and legality of this action, but quite honestly, not a single **** was given by me.) **** A goes on to explain that they have an infidelity clause, or a "fling fee" as the ***** calls it, that allows her to get money during a divorce if he cheats. **** B tells her that's perfect and says she shouldn't stay with him, but definitely shouldn't leave empty handed. She goes on to explain in great detail about how they can get one of their other ****ty girlfriends who Bill doesn't know, to have an affair with Bill. **** B says she is "100% sure that she would do it" if the price is right. Basically, as they are planning the whole thing I am just sitting their with a giant grin on my face as I record these *****. When I get to Manhattan Beach they exit my car and **** B slams my door shut. I don't end the trip. I call Bill and tell him this is the Uber driver and that I dropped the ladies off but I must see him. I could tell he felt awkward as to why and told me if the ladies forgot something to give it to them. I told him that nobody forgot anything and I have to give him something and its very important. He is reluctant but finally agrees. I go back and explain what happened. He is in disbelief, but I pull out the recording. He invites me inside his house (huge with indoor swimming pool!). He listens to the whole thing, and he is clearly disturbed and infuriated. Bill tells me he has been married with this bimbo for seven years. He is always out working while the **** is traveling and spending his money with her ***** friends. "This marriage is over," he says. He thanks me and asks me to send him the recording. As I leave he takes out a $50 and hands it to me. I refuse and tell him I don't want to make money off of this. It is not why I did it. As I am walking to my car he yells out "5 stars for you buddy." I laugh and say "5 stars for you too." Instant Karma for that *****. Revenge was served extra cold.


I do not know if this story is true or fabricated, but if it is i believe you did the right thing. Too many men that are good hard working men that do not cheat or deceive their wives get ****ed in the long run from cheating lying wives. I doubt you will receive any blow back from this women considering she doesn't sound too smart. Good job man! uber on!


----------

